# COLBY



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Well wish me well, just put my colby cheese into the press, Followed Chrity's recipe, 1st one in the recipe section. Also remembered this time to use 2 gal of milk instead of just one. So am hoping for a wonderful turn out this time, The last turned out very tasty even tho it wasn't made right. Many tasted it at the goat show in Decature and liked it.


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

good luck. All my cheese that I try to age for any length of time gets moldy.


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

Thats why I liked the recipe I posted on here a while back--only aged 3-4 weeks!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Per Chisty and what we did beforw you can eat this with in a few days. Doesn't last around here long enough to mold  I have no where to age cheese.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Sondra- you can age in the fridge- it just takes longer at cooler temps to get the same results as cave temps. I make a 90 day colby that I do in the fridge. 
Lee


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks Lee that is good to know,tho unless I have lots of milk extra I am eating this one now


----------

